# Restaurant Rude to Driver=Shuffle



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Had GH order & was doing DoorDash at same time a few nights ago. At Asian restaurant they are in wifi Black-hole so GH never realized i had order. I go onto pick-up (3) DD at Panda Express. When i leave Panda i notice that GH removed order from me, but i had the food for the Order! Deliver Panda food then done.
----(Gave order to dude with 'Change for Gas' sign at freeway On-ramp on my way home)----

Two nights later i go to same Asian restaurant to pick-up this time for DD instead of GH. Owner immediately starts lecturing me about the GrubHub order. Why? Turns out GH re-assigned order (i thought they Cancelled order) & sent a different driver to restaurant, so restaurant had to re-make order. She tried tell me that i should have driven the food clear back to Asian place for No Pay. Eventually Owner says "I don't feel comfortable that you will deliver my order to customer. I'll have DD send another driver." I laughed and left.

Immediately called DD and said our order was being held hostage by Asian Owner wanting to play Dispatcher for deliveries at DoorDash. They put me on hold to call Crazy Lady to verify my story but she refused to answer the business phone! (Restaurant was empty when i tried to pick-up; they were Not just too busy to answer) So DD cancelled the entire order, gave me $5 for the trouble (original pay was $3.50) & I didn't have to drive anywhere to earn the fee!

No pick-up for me? I've got a Shuffle for you! (>..."Revenge is a dish best served Cold" & with the Driver getting paid without Delivering!...")


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Had GH order & was doing DoorDash at same time a few nights ago. At Asian restaurant they are in wifi Black-hole so GH never realized i had order.


umm why are you using wifi? you lost me right there. I always turn off wifi when I'm driving and just use the 4g signal


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

You lost me at:


DeadHeadDriver said:


> original pay was $3.50


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> ----(Gave order to dude with 'Change for Gas' sign at freeway On-ramp on my way home)----


&#129335;‍♂ YOU DID WHAT???? &#128582;‍♂ Listen, I am in the business to deliver the food and I am not in this game for any opportunity to take or eat a customer's food. I will make every effort to complete a delivery. However...... Panda Express is ridiculously delicious!!! If that situation happened to me like you described, I would of parked my car and tore that up like the Tasmanian Devil. Do you give away orders from Red Lobster orders too? Give away Panda Express?? Thats the most ridiculous statement I have EVER heard on UberPeople and I have been here a *very* long time. &#129318;‍♂

*(EDIT) * I think what you actually mean is you picked up a few orders from Panda Express for DD while app stacking and you had a different order for an asian restaurant for GH that was removed. If that is the case, I take all of that back. I do not think anyone in their right mind would give away Panda express.



The Gift of Fish said:


> You lost me at:


Hey lost me when he said he gave away Panda Express. :i'm mad: Who does that?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Jax said:


> &#129335;‍♂ YOU DID WHAT???? &#128582;‍♂ Listen, I am in the business to deliver the food and I am not in this game for any opportunity to take or eat a customer's food. I will make every effort to complete a delivery. However...... Panda Express is ridiculously delicious!!! If that situation happened to me like you described, I would of parked my car and tore that up like the Tasmanian Devil. Do you give away orders from Red Lobster orders too? Give away Panda Express?? Thats the most ridiculous statement I have EVER heard on UberPeople and I have been here a *very* long time. &#129318;‍♂
> 
> *(EDIT) * I think what you actually mean is you picked up a few orders from Panda Express for DD while app stacking and you had a different order for an asian restaurant for GH that was removed. If that is the case, I take all of that back. I do not think anyone in their right mind would give away Panda express.
> 
> Hey lost me when he said he gave away Panda Express. :i'm mad: Who does that?


Yeah. Why would anybody give up Chinese food that's been sitting on the make-line for 30-45 minutes? Weird.


----------

